

David Foster Wallace on iPhone 4's FaceTime - thekguy
http://kottke.org/10/06/david-foster-wallace-on-iphone-4s-facetime

======
delackner
This wasn't even the best part! Wallace in the full version describes how
people end up getting so obsessed with their video-chat personae that they use
fake masks and backgrounds. The masks part sounds nuts to us today, but
already iChat has green-screening yourself into a tropical environment so
maybe it is just around the corner.

